# Pc startet oft nicht beim ersten "Druck"



## Iba07 (12. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen,

mein Problem ist folgendes:

Mein Pc (und alle anderen Geräte die mit ihm zutun haben) hängen an einer An/Aus-Steckdose. Der Grund sollte klar sein - Stromsparen - in dem ich vermeide alles im Standbymode zu haben.

Wenn ich jedoch nun den Schalter wieder von AUS auf AN lege, dann geht mein Pc desöfteren nicht an. Und das obwohl Strom ankommt (LED in Maus leuchtet, Controller leuchtet). 
Wenn ich den Schalter (Steckdose) dann mehrmals an und aus schalte (mit zwischendurch mehrmaligem drücken auf die Powertaste des Pcs), dann geht er oft erst nach einigen Versuchen tatsächlich an. 

Wenn ich den Pc NICHT vom Stromnetz (Schalter auf AN) genommen habe, passierte das bisher nie. Nun habe ich verständlicher Weise angst, dass er irgendwann (trotz Strom im Pc-Kreislauf) nicht mehr angehen könnte.

Soll also heißen, dass ich ihn ab jetzt immer am Stromnetz lassen MUSS ? Das will ich in anbetracht der immer höher werdenden Strompreise ehrlich gesagt eher vermeiden.


Wärgend des Betriebs habe ich bisher keinerlei Probleme mit dem Strom etc. gehabt. Keine Ausfälle oder dergleichen.

Lg

Iba

Woran könnte es liegen? Mal entscheidet er sich anzugehen und mal nicht?


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2015)

Welche Hardware?
Könnte am Netzteil oder Board liegen.


----------



## Rayken (12. Oktober 2015)

Witzigerweise habe ich bei einem Netzteil genau das umgekehrte, der PC hängt auch an einer An/Aus-Steckdose.
Wenn ich den PC nicht vom Stromnetz nehme, geht der erst nach einigen Versuchen an.

Bei mir ist es wahrscheinlich das Netzteil, was demnächst auch ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich lasse meine Geräte immer an der Steckdose, aus dem einfachen Grund, da ich meine Bios Batterie nicht so stark belasten möchte.

Des weiteren beläuft sich der Standbyverbrauch bei unter 1W, was nun wirklich nicht viel ist.


----------



## ganzlangsam (12. Oktober 2015)

Probiert doch mal im BIOS einzustellen das der PC automatisch startet wenn das Netzteil wieder Spannung hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte früher auch über lange Zeit den PC über die Steckdosenleiste von Netz genommen und nur wenige Probleme gehabt ( ein BeQuiet beim Einschalten hochgejagd ) nur als ein Enermax kam stellte ich schon nach wenigen Monaten fest das es auch öfters Startschwierigkeiten gab. Dort waren da tatsächlich nach 4 Monaten die Elkos matschig so das kein richtiger Start mehr möglich war. Seit dem Zeitpunkt verkneife ich mir diese Stromsparmöglichkeit ( fällt auch kaum auf ). Nur bei längerer Abwesenheit wird noch etwas vom Netz genommen


----------



## Iba07 (12. Oktober 2015)

Tatsächlich habe ich ein Enermax 650 Watt als Netzteil in meinem Pc verbaut. Kann dieses vom Netz nehmen ein Netzteil wirklich so belasten? Zum Thema Stromsparen.....selbst weniger W können aufs Jahr gerechnet eine gute Summe einbringen. Und das nun evtl. auch auf mehrere Jahre gerechnet....
Mag im Hier und Jetzt nicht viel sein aber wenn man zurückrechnet kann einem schon anders werden.

Sonstige Hardware:

Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.00GHz

16,0GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 799MHz

ASRock Z97 Extreme4

VX248 (1920x1080@60Hz)

3072 MBATI AMD Radeon R9 200 / HD 7900 Series (XFX Pine Group)

1397GB Seagate ST31500341AS ATA Device (SATA)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

Kann ja durchaus ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein. Die Bauteile sind ja schon seit Ewigkeiten so bemessen das die Garantie und Co überleben. Natürlich können da dann die Elkos die den Start abfangen schon mal matschig werden.
Ich denke da gibt es im Haushalt andere Geräte die mehr Beachtung beim Verbrauch verdienen


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich bitte dich, selbst bei einem Watt / h beläuft sich das Erparte auf lächerliche 2,45 €. 

Wenn der Rechner 1 Jahr lang im Standby ist.

Da wird die Glühlampe im Kühlschrank mehr verbauchen


----------



## Iba07 (13. Oktober 2015)

Also ist die einhergehende Meinung, dass der Standbybetrieb lieber aufrechterhalten bleiben sollte? (ernst gemeinte Frage)

Möchte mein Netzteil bzw. Pc nun nicht ständig mit solchen Aktionen belasten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke mal du hast bestimmt andere Geräte die auch unnötigerweise mitlaufen, da dürfte der PC wirklich nicht auffallen. Ich selber habe viel elektrisches Geraffel und mitunter laufen sogar mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig und komme kaum über 40 Taler pro Monat


----------



## Iba07 (14. Oktober 2015)

Naja ich bin ein armer Student. Das einzige was bei mir am Tage Strom ziehen könnte ist der Kühlschrank. Alles andere ist abgezogen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

Wer ist schon Reich und möchte generell Geld für etwas zahlen was er nicht nutzt .


----------

